# Dell inspiron i3 10th gen 1tb less than a month old.



## Dr.Lakshay (Jan 5, 2021)

Processor:10th Generation Intel Core i3-1005G1 Processor (4MB Cache, up to 3.4 GHz)

Memory & Storage:4 GB RAM Single Channel DDR4 2666 MHz | 1TB 5400 rpm 2.5"

SATA Hard Drive

Display:14.0-inch HD (1366 x 768) Anti-Glare LED-Backlit WVA Display

Graphics: Intel UHD Graphics with shared graphics memory

Operating System & Software: Windows 10 Home Single Language | Microsoft Office Home and Student 2019 | McAfee Security Center 15 month subscription

I/O ports: HDMI 1.4 Port | 2x USB 3.1|1xUSB 2.0 | SD Media Card Reader (SD, SDHC, SDXC) | 1xRJ45 |1xHeadphone & Microphone Audio Jack

Others:802.11ac 1x1 WiFi | Waves MaxxAudio Pro | 3-Cell Battery, 42WHr

Less than one month old. Packaging available. Barely used and within warranty. 
Got as gift but want to upgrade.

Price : 30,000

Location : Ghaziabad (U.P.)

Shipping at buyer's cost and risk. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210104/2830ff52be9e0bd4a5ef2afb7029866e.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210104/7bc06b1da9feb2509b3d2ef0c046b9cf.jpg

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

